# George Lucas's next  project a weird one!



## AE35Unit (Apr 7, 2010)

I read on a fiction site last night that his next project is to be a musical,with fairies! Is he on glue or summat?!?


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds better than the prequels already.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 7, 2010)

Think *Star Wars*, but with songs now.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Apr 7, 2010)

With fairies? And a musical?


So it's to be a mixture of Sound of Music and Midsummer Night's Dream, essentially?


Mr. Lucas, where did you turn wrong to take on such a project? (Assuming this is true, of course.)


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried to search for something about this online, but the only thing I could find that it might be was this:
The Classical Beat - Ring cycle's through at LA Opera


> Achim Freyer's new "Ring" cycle at the Los Angeles Opera replaced George Lucas's planned but too-expensive version, still landed the company $14 million in debt, and has now reached its conclusion with this weekend's staging of "Götterdämmerung," the fourth and final opera in the cycle.



That's Opera and Norse Gods, not Austrians and Fairies, but still a departure from Lightsabres and Spaceships.

However, I think he was only going to be involved as far as Industrial Light and Magic were doing the effects:
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/mar/21/entertainment/la-ca-ring21-2010mar21/4


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 7, 2010)

So a case of "Don't Ring us, George, we'll ring you!" eh?


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 7, 2010)

Manarion said:


> With fairies? And a musical?
> 
> 
> So it's to be a mixture of Sound of Music and Midsummer Night's Dream, essentially?
> ...



Well i got the info from a link on horrorzine.com. And apparently fairies are the next big thing. We've had a run of vampires,and zombies,next its fairies!


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2010)

In that case, it must be something different from the LA Opera. Google can't find it though.


----------



## Omphalos (Apr 7, 2010)

I read somewhere else in the last few days that he's also planning on doing a comedy TV show based on Star Wars.  Think it was on the Crotchety Old Fan's blog or something like that.  

I think some rumor mongers have popped up and are spreading this stuff around.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 8, 2010)

You know, I'd actually like to see what ILM could do with special effects for a really good staging of Wagner's _Ring_ Cycle... though I think a film version (four films, naturally, one for each opera) would be the way to go. It would be hellishly expensive to do properly, though, and I doubt it would make its money back anytime soon... though one must always rememberBergman's* The Magic Flute*....


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh dear god no, not Wagner!


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 8, 2010)

The works of Wagner are some of the most obvious candidates for this treatment.

Wagner's ultimate goal (well, the one immediately after having the whole population of the world worship him) was to create a series of Gesamtkunstwerke. A Gesamtkunstwerk is, to quote Wiki**: "a work of art that makes use of all or many art forms or strives to do so".






** - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesamtkunstwerk


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Apr 8, 2010)

I still have my doubts about this being at all factual. I simply don't think either musical nor fairies would be something Mr. Lucas would ever be interested in.

Then again, I could be wrong, too....perish the thought.....


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 8, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Oh dear god no, not Wagner!


 
LOL! The man does tend to get that reaction a lot, doesn't he?

Seriously, though, despite some portions which tend to drag, the Ring is full of things which would be absolutely perfect for such special effects wizardry; and, if done well, could make some absolutely wonderful films which would appeal to music lover and the fantasy buff alike... and also the cinema fans. Certainly, it could be visually stunning; and with proper direction and editing (as well as a good cast of performers), has the potential to be a _very_ enjoyable ride, going from the ludicrous to the sublime, from the dark and eerie to the wistful and poetic, full of dragons, warriors (heroes and otherwise), dwarfs, gods, naiads, enchanted weapons, giants, horrors and wonders aplenty... just the sort of thing ILM would be perfect for.....


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea ok JD, but just cut out the opera. I can do without all that ruddy wailing! 
I quite like the bugs bunny version myself. 
Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit...


----------



## Grimward (Apr 9, 2010)

I trying hard to behave myself, Sir Unit, but you have forced my hand....


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Yea ok JD, but just cut out the opera. I can do without all that ruddy wailing!
> I quite like the bugs bunny version myself.
> Kill the Wabbit, Kill the Wabbit...


 
Errr... the Ring cycle wouldn't be worth a damn without the music (including the singing). Granted, there are some dull spots, and some risible aspects... but there are also some incredible beauties there as well. None of those would exist without both the orchestral and vocal contributions to the work....


----------



## Grimward (Apr 9, 2010)

We know, JD, just as you know that Chuck Jones' masterful (heehee!) rendition must be given its due, once mentioned...


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2010)

Grimward said:


> We know, JD, just as you know that Chuck Jones' masterful (heehee!) rendition must be given its due, once mentioned...


 
Oh, I wasn't arguing about that one (which I, too, have a fondness for, just as I do their send-up of *The Barber of Seville* or of Leopold Stokowski). I am simply debating the term used for operatic performance (especially in Wagner, in this case) and also arguing that such a production could be highly entertaining as well as artistically notable... if done well (and _there's_ the rub....)

As far as Chuck Jones is concerned... I'm not sure who was more of a loon... Chuck or Tex....


----------



## biodroid (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought he was doing a movie about the Tuskegee Airman called Red Tails or something.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 9, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Yea ok JD, but just cut out the opera. I can do without all that ruddy wailing!



Funnily enough, that's exactly how I feel about most "music" produced since about, ooh, 1985....

I do like JD's idea of _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ by Wagner/ILM, though - and another candidate I'd put forward for modern SFX would be _Der fliegende Holländer_...


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah, the Flying Dutchman. How about Cosi Fan Tutti or Die Fliedermaus? Or how about none at all as I HATE musicals!


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 9, 2010)

pyan said:


> Funnily enough, that's exactly how I feel about most "music" produced since about, ooh, 1985.....


Try 1885 for me....


----------

